
Ask HN: What “old” programming languages will you stop using in 2017? - msencenb
To complement this question (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13310159), I would like to know what old programming languages you plan to stop using in 2017. Why have you decided to stop using it?
======
MikeTV
_Hopefully_ will be able to drop ColdFusion and Flash. Have a legacy site
using those that I'm working to replace. Too many security concerns with both
(surely made worse by the spaghetti mess the code's in), and Flash is very
publicly being voted off the island [0]

[0] [https://blog.chromium.org/2016/12/roll-out-plan-for-
html5-by...](https://blog.chromium.org/2016/12/roll-out-plan-for-html5-by-
default.html)

------
Bino
Perl, I know I said it last year, and the year before that, but this time I
mean it...

